# the shop was full of people



## mikasa_90

The shop was full of people

How can I translate it?


----------



## basquiat

Salut mikasa_90,

Please, remember this: "*The use of "hello", “hi” and "thank you" are welcome. Avoid "translation please", "how do I say this?*"

The shop was full of people: Magazinul era plin de lume/oameni.

Good luck!


----------



## (Infant)ry

Magazinul era plin de oameni/lume.


----------



## mikasa_90

_Of course! Thanks a lot guys!

_


----------

